# 1953 Ford Golden Jubilee leaks at sediment valve



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

July 24, 2017
Today I resolved the problem of the leaky fuel sediment turn off valve.

remove old sediment valve assy
purchase pipe barb
wrap with fuel resistant tape
install inline filter & shutoff valve
run bush hog!!!!
This is jusr the ending of the story. Go back several weeks and find that the old girl is running ragged, kinda like me as she's 68 years old. Figured it was time for a carb rebuild. After much time researching the carb kits available, it was determined that somewhere along the line someone had installed a 8n carb and reversed the governer and fuel, throttle, and choke leads.

Rather than rebuild, which I'm not sure that this carb was in good enough shape anyway so I bit the bullet and bought a new naa golden jubilee carb. While I was waiting, i started cleaning out the tank and lines and rebuild the fuel sedinent valve assy. Installed it and, the infamous leak issue reared it's ugly head. New seals screens and shutoff valve and it still leaked. Wait for the carb to arrive to see if I can make it stop leaking. Nothing worked, so bit the bullet and purcased a new sediment shut off valve assy. New carb was a snap, it fired off with just a short choke and ran like a new one. Governor needs adj but first I need to resolve the leak issue. Spent the week trying to find a way to stop leak, shuffled parts from one unit to the other and nothing worked. I think it's leaking from the valve but can't be sure it not the valve and glass bowl. Tried cork and new neopreme? Gaskets, still leaks. Took the unit back and got a fresh one just like it. Yep, leaks and all. Spent the weekend trying to find the majic cure. Nothing worked.

So, I'm about $50 in the hole and still have a leaky fuel system. Time for some Scottish, my Dad could squeeze a nickle until the buffalo farted; but that's another story. How could I fix this issue so I never had this problem again. One thing that stumped me was trying to find a tank tap that is tapered and allows me to connect the 1/4" fuel line which is actually just a regular brake line. After much discussion with myself (cogitation), I decided that I would just use a plain old 1/4" barb sitting and connect the metal line to an inline fuel filter, glass, that i could monitor the fuel condition and install an inline fuel shutoff valve. Purchase 1/4" flex gas line and install said parts.

Yes, I gave up the 'reserve' fuel capability and the questionable capture of sediment inside the gas tank. But I'm never far from gas, even if i need to siphon it from my 4 wheel drive jeep. So this makes much more sense. I keep a sediment free gas tank, changing gas filters is a breeze and best of all, NO LEAKS!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

as one who could rub the wings off the quarter, I hear you brother.

Glad you got it all worked out


----------

